# RE: Poor Mans Billet Grill



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Poor Mans Billet Grill*

















Picked this cheap trick up (not the band) from LS1 Forum. Flexible door edge molding, 3/8 inch. Can be purchased from any local auto parts store. It's a simple press on application and can be removed at any time. Cut to fit type deal. My hands got scratched-up, but other than that it looks good and all for under $20. For those on a budget...


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd have to say, not too bad.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Looks Nice!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey, that does look nice.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Not my thing...... but it looks pretty good on your GOAT...


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks great,
I thought of doing that but mine is silver and I need the black in the front for the contrast.


----------

